# Venting…..



## Ldziesinski (Nov 18, 2021)

*I went to my house today for an appraisal, my STBXH was gone. Found that he had put pictures of his girlfriend and her kids on my wall, in my living room over my couch. I’ve been no contact with him since Novemberish. I wish I knew why people are so cruel.*


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ldziesinski said:


> *I went to my house today for an appraisal, my STBXH was gone. Found that he had put pictures of his girlfriend and her kids on my wall, in my living room over my couch. I’ve been no contact with him since Novemberish. I wish I knew why people are so cruel.*


He's obviously just being childish. Don't even react to it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What an immature idiot. Dont respond he isn't worth it.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

You of course burnt and put them in the trash as you would be expected to put out the trash if you saw it hanging on a wall - especially just before an appraisal!


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

What a complete douche. That was done to twist the knife he stuck in your back. Thank goodness you don’t have any kids with this POS. He will get his. Wanting to wife up another man’s cheating wife with kids is going to blow up in his face. I’m sure her kids are going to despise the man who helped their mom blow up their family once the complete truth comes out. 

I strongly advise you to implement the 180 to detach. I know you’re still hurting from the disrespectful way your stbx has treated you. 
also get busy working on yourself. Please start a workout regimen. It will help you deal with the stress and help get you emotionally stronger, not to mention help like what you see in the mirror. In that vein, make sure you’re also taking care of your appearance. Hair, makeup, clothing, etc. do this for yourself not to make him see what he’s losing. Also, get yourself busy with activities that can expand your social circle. Not for dating reason but social interactions that can help get this jerk out of your system.


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

You need to completely close that chapter of your life. 

You know what you're going to get from him and you have to respond as if you have no idea who this man is. He's just another person that's out there. 

He's owned by her. Leave it there. The only thing you will get from him is more pain.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The cheeky part of me would want to call his bluff. To send the pics to him saying something like
'I think you accidently left these photos behind. Aren't they lovely, you make such a lovely couple, you really deserve each other. Xxx'


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

OR you could take them to the gun range for target practice.....


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Or you could realize he did it to get a rise out of you and it worked. Don't let it!!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> OR you could take them to the gun range for target practice.....


Yes but that wouldn't annoy him would it.😉


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Yes but that wouldn't annoy him would it.😉


no, but it would make HER feel much better.
not sure what the reason is (maybe the loud bangs), but shooting handguns is a very calming thing. Couple that with the imagery, and she will come home feeling MUCH BETTER


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> no, but it would make HER feel much better.
> not sure what the reason is (maybe the loud bangs), but shooting handguns is a very calming thing. Couple that with the imagery, and she will come home feeling MUCH BETTER


We don't do guns so I will never find out.☺


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Could say...saw the pictures, looks like you downgraded.


----------



## Ford_Prefect (Apr 1, 2021)

he wants to be an A$$. replace all the pictures with him with pictures of a Jackass.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

thunderchad said:


> Could say...saw the pictures, looks like you downgraded.


i like that!


----------



## Ldziesinski (Nov 18, 2021)

manfromlamancha said:


> You of course burnt and put them in the trash as you would be expected to put out the trash if you saw it hanging on a wall - especially just before an appraisal!


I wish I had but I didnt, I know he was expecting that kind of response


----------



## Ldziesinski (Nov 18, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> no, but it would make HER feel much better.
> not sure what the reason is (maybe the loud bangs), but shooting handguns is a very calming thing. Couple that with the imagery, and she will come home feeling MUCH BETTER


Shooting is seriously the best stress relief for sure!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ldziesinski said:


> Shooting is seriously the best stress relief for sure!


i can see why someone who was not taught to shoot when they were kids, might not want to even try it. but it IS a whole lot of fun. I highly recommend it.
Even just going cheap, you can get a big box of .22 ammo (a brick) and a .22 revolver, and just have fun with it. Heck if you are in a rural area, you can just put a target onto a tree in your back yard. 

but we digress.


----------



## Ldziesinski (Nov 18, 2021)

thunderchad said:


> Could say...saw the pictures, looks like you downgraded.


I know what she looks like, I babysat her kids all summer long


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> i can see why someone who was not taught to shoot when they were kids, might not want to even try it. but it IS a whole lot of fun. I highly recommend it.
> Even just going cheap, you can get a big box of .22 ammo (a brick) and a .22 revolver, and just have fun with it. Heck if you are in a rural area, you can just put a target onto a tree in your back yard.
> 
> but we digress.


I dont believe firearms other than shotguns are legal in Britain where Dianna lives. Most countries in the world forbid citizens owning firearms. That way their government can do as they please without any concern about the citizens.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ldziesinski said:


> *I went to my house today for an appraisal, my STBXH was gone. Found that he had put pictures of his girlfriend and her kids on my wall, in my living room over my couch. I’ve been no contact with him since Novemberish. I wish I knew why people are so cruel.*


Could your divorce attorney use the harassment to your advantage with the court? At least ask your attorney’s advice. What is the OBS doing? Are you in communication with him? Who owns the house that is being appraised?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Rus47 said:


> I dont believe firearms other than shotguns are legal in Britain where Dianna lives. Most countries in the world forbid citizens owning firearms. That way their government can do as they please without any concern about the citizens.


sorry, i did not look up her country. i assumed usa or canada

there has to be a similar thing to do in Britain that is legal. How about Axe Throwing? That is getting popular in the states, and has a similar kind of neanderthal appeal to it.


----------



## Ldziesinski (Nov 18, 2021)

We


Rus47 said:


> Could your divorce attorney use the harassment to your advantage with the court? At least ask your attorney’s advice. What is the OBS doing? Are you in communication with him? Who owns the house that is being appraised?


We both own it.


----------

